# 13a non quota visa post date



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

Anyone have an idea of how long it takes to post the agenda for a 13a Non-quota Visa. I applied in January and was given a date of implimentation on for Febuary 26th. On march 3 I went in to the main office as my name still wasnt posted on the agenda webpage. They told me I have to wait until its posted online to get my residency stamp. I am here on a temporary visa status now and my 3 years runs out on April 3rd. As of yet still my names not posted. Wonder what the penalty would be for overstaying while waiting on my residency visa status?


----------



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

To simplify my question, the main BI office told me that I would have to wait until my name is posted on the website before they would stamp my visa from tourist to 13a non quota visa by marriage. How long does it normaly take to post on their website?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I hope someone has the answer but if not the best spot for help would be the PBI. If you live in Manila you are blessed but if not I'd use the Facebook PBI spot and call the number they have listed, it could save you a lengthy trip, these are questions I'd be asking them, if there's a worry about your Visa status. Here's the link, phone number is off to the left.
https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration/?fref=ts

If you "somewhere in the Philippines" live way out I'd also try the nearest PBI Satellite office.
http://www.immigration.gov.ph/index.php/contact-us/other-immigration-offices

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/index.php/information/directory-of-transactions


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Usually ten to twelve weeks from interview for 13A. Visit immigration and ask for advice if your original visa will run out. You can always get a two month tourist visa to bridge the gap.


----------



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Had my interview the first part of january, then went back to pay my temporary visa extention in feburary. I informed them that my 3 year stay is up on april 3. The person there said it will be pleny of time, and dont worry. I was told that I was done on febuary 22 but had to wait until my name was posted on the website before I could get my passport stamped.Well its just a few more days until my visa expires and I am required to exit the country. So just a little concerned about my visa expiring. Also I called the main BI office and they didnt have an answer for me other than to say that shouldnt let my visa expire.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I think for safeties sake and piece of mind I'd keep you visa status current at all times.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Gary D said:


> I think for safeties sake and piece of mind I'd keep you visa status current at all times.




Absolutely!!!!! *DO NOT* let your Visa expire for any reason because when it is said and done...you violated the law and they can detain you or fine you or deport you and even blacklist you from returning...and all the excuses in the world will not change that the government here can do what ever they want to do if you cross that line.

Get a two month extension as suggested or leave the country for a day and come back...whatever it takes.

They will NOT accept your reason as..."I talked to someone here and they told me not to worry".

Play it safe and play it smart...keep your Visa current...


----------

